# Old jeep plow?



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone knows what kind of plow this is? I have been told it's an old western for jeep CJ. The blade is 66" end to end. Thanks I couldn't get photos to load, so here is the link to my photobucket page.
http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k563/jeffheck01/


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

The plow and wiring harness are meyers. but it looks like you have two different upper lift frames there. The one with the bars sticking out for the lights looks like a meyers, but the other one looks like it may be home made. Not sure on that one.


----------



## jheck74 (Dec 10, 2010)

The one upper is a meyer, and so are the lights and wiring. I was told by stork auto that the blade was a western for a CJ. I just like to have 2nd opinions. Thanks for the input.


----------

